# Black Skirts. Preggo or sick?



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

the last week 2 of them have been getting bigger stomachs. i dont over feed and they still swim like they always have. ive seen gouramis get big stomachs and jsut by looking at it i could tell it wasnt happy. but these tetras still seem happy.

ive done a bit of research its hard to find pictures that specify exactly male or female and by reading the descriptions of male/female make it difficult to tell if these are females but im 90% sure they are.

on with the pics.

this one is slightly skinnier but still looks pregnant.

i think is is the fattest one with a head on view. and i think the side profile one is the male.

another pic of the fatty

the one on the left is the male i think


i first got these guys cause they were cheap and big enough that knifey wouldnt eat but they have since grown on me.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

they are usually black but i just moved some things around in the tank so they changed to the grey


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

lol sooo yeah, pretty sure they have bloated stomachs due to high nitrates. no babies.


----------

